# دعوة الله العليا معلنة لنا في الثالوث القدوس - الطريق الصحيح لمعرفة الله



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2011)

إخوتي الأحباء في الرب
أردت اليوم أن أكتب ما سبق وكتبت من جهة الخبرة والإعلان حسب مقتدى القصد الأزلي الذي لله الحي الذي أراد أن يكشف سره لأحباءه الأخصاء الذين يؤمنون به، أي حبيبه الإنسان الذي خُلق ليدخل في شركة حيه معه، فهذه هي دعوة الله هي معرفته كإله حي وحضور مُحيي، ولكي ندخل في سره العظيم أشرق لنا في ملء الزمان بيسوع المسيح الذي أعلنه لنا لأن الله لم يراه أحد قط بل الابن الوحيد الذي في حضنه هو خبر لذلك مكتوب: [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة *هو الذي أشرق* في قلوبنا *لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح* ] (2كو4: 6)، لذلك أرجوكم لا أنا بل محبة الله أن تدخلوا هذا الموضوع وقلوبكم تحمل شوق معرفة الله حسب إعلانه الخاص عن نفسه، تاركين شهوة معرفة العقل لحفظ المعلومات، بل انتبهوا بقلوبكم لهذا السر العظيم، أي الدخول في معرفة الله القدوس كشركة وحياة وليس معلومة وفكر ومجادلة...
*+ دعوة الله وإعلانه عن نفسه خبرة وحياة شركة +*​أحباء الله المدعوين دعوة عُليا مقدسة حسب تدبير الله السابق خالق الكل [ الذي خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية (2تيموثاوس 1: 9) ]، فدعوة الرب لنا هي *دعوة سماوية لحياة الشركة المقدسة بالمحبة في الثالوث القدوس كأبناء لله في الابن الوحيد* الذي خلصنا [ ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس. ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال *التبني*. ثم بما إنكم أبناء *أرسل الله روح ابنه* إلى قلوبكم صارخا يا أبا الآب (غلاطية 4: 4 – 6 ) ]، و*دعوة الله مصدرها الله نفسه، ومُعلنه لنا بالله نفسه، ومعطاة لنا بالله نفسه*. [ إعلان واحد، عطية واحدة ونعمة واحدة من الآب بالابن في الروح القدس ] ( من رسالة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي إلى سرابيون عن الروح القدس )

​ وعندما ننضم للمسيح يسوع بالمعمودية والتوبة والإيمان الحي، فإننا ننضم إلى الكنيسة جسد المسيح [ وأما انتم فجسد المسيح وأعضاؤه أفرادا (1كورنثوس  12:  27) ]، لكي نصبح مع الرب ومع الإخوة والأخوات الذين ولدوا *من *الله *في *المسيح جسداً واحداً وروحاً واحداً [ هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح وأعضاء بعضاً لبعض كل واحد للأخر (رومية  12:  5)؛ جسد واحد وروح واحد كما دعيتم أيضاً في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد (أفسس  4:  4) ]. وهنا نتعلم سرّ الثالوث القدوس، أي نتعلم ونفهم ونستوعب *على مستوى الخبرة والحياة والممارسة الحية في واقعنا المُعاش...
*ومن تذوق الإعلان الإلهي، ومن معرفتنا بالرب يسوع المسيح ابن الآب الوحيد، الذي عندما نقبل فيه التبني [ إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب (رومية 8: 15) ]، ونسعى فيه وبه لإدراك الأسرار الإلهية، ننال - بتلقائية وبساطة - معرفة الثالوث القدوس من خلال الممارسة، أي *المعرفة الحية الآتية من الشركة* والتي ليست قاصرة علينا، ولا هي خاصة بفرد دون فرد آخر، بل *بواسطة الشركة* يتم التطهير من المعرفة الذاتية الشخصية النابعة من خوف الموت وسلطان الخطية، أي من الداء القديم حسب الطبيعة الساقطة التي لا تقدر أن تتعرف على الله الحي القدوس، فالمعرفة التي حسب الجسد والتي تتوقف على قدرات العقل البشري في التفكير والاستنتاج والتي يكون دائماً بعضها صحيح والبعض الآخر خطأ الذي ينبع من *الفكر المتغرب عن محبة الله*، وهي *خطر كبير* للغاية يهدد الشركة والمعرفة حسب قصد الله – لأنها حتماً تقود للانفرادية وطبيعتها الانقسام – لذلك كل من يسعى للانقسام داخل الكنيسة فهو لم يعرف بعد الله القدوس ولازال متغرباً عن محبة الله وبالتالي الكنيسة، فأي خادم أو أياً من كان وضعه أو رتبته في داخل الكنيسة يصنع خصومات وتحزبات وانشقاقات، أو يصنع فرقة بناء على رأي أو فكر شخصي أو فلسفة أو مجادلة أو يسعى للوشاية وحرمان الآخرين وعزلهم من الكنيسة، فهو غريب عن الله ولم يعرفه قط، بل لازال الله - بالنسبة لهؤلاء - هو الإله حبيس العقل، وهو بذلك أصبح وثن وتمثال مصنوع من الأفكار البشرية التي بحسب الإنسان وذكائه الخاص ليعبده ويشرك الناس في عبادته، لذلك يتم رفض الآخر الذي لم يشترك في عبادة هذا الإله صُنع الفكر حبيس العقل، وبذلك حقاً فأن هؤلاء لم يعرفوا الله الحقيقي من جهة الرؤيا والإعلان، بل يعرفون إلههم الخاص حسب معرفة عقلهم لذلك يحبسون إلههم في اعتقادهم حسب رأيهم الشخصي حتى لو كان كلامهم صحيح، فهم في الواقع لم يروا الله ولم يسمعوا صوته قط، بل ينقلون ما تعملوه من الناس وما يميلوا إليه من حيث الراحة النفسية أو المعتقد والطائفة والمعاجم والقواميس بدون رؤية ولا إعلان ولا شركة حقيقية !!!
​ فالله يُعرف بالاستعلان، أي هو من يُعلن ذاته في القلب *بالروح* وفي الذهن *بالاستنارة*، أي *إشراق النعمة في العقل والقلب معاً*، فيتعلم الإنسان *من الله* وسط الكنيسة التي تحيا بنفس ذات الروح عينه، روح التبني، حيث يحيا الكل حسب الدعوة التي دُعيَّ إليها [ فاطلب إليكم أنا الأسير في الرب أن تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دعيتم بها. بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول أناة محتملين بعضكم بعضاً *في المحبة*. مجتهدين أن تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام. جسد واحد و روح واحد كما دُعيتم أيضاً في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد. رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة. إله وأب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم. ] (أفسس 4: 1 – 6) ​[ نحن نُعطى معرفة الثالوث باختبار المحبة الإلهية والتي تأتي من الشركة لكي تقوي الشركة، أي تبدأ منها وتعود إليها، لأنه *لا محبة بلا شركة ولا معرفة طاهرة بدون المحبة*؛ لأننا لا نعرف شيئاً معرفة حقيقية إلا إذا كانت لنا محبة ترتفع فوق الشهوة، ونتقدس بالروح القدس لكي تُفتح حواس الإنسان بالتقديس، فنرى بالمحبة كل شيء رؤية صحيحة كاملة ] (الأب صفرونيوس – الثالوث القدوس توحيد وشركة وحياة)

​ وسوف نتحدث - في الجزء الثاني - عن المحبة شركة تقود لمعرفة الثالوث​ غنى نعمة الله تملأ قلوبكم فرح ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (7 يونيو 2014)

رووووووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2014)

ويبارك حياتك وصليلي كتير
النعمة معك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)

فالله يُعرف بالاستعلان، أي هو من يُعلن ذاته في القلب *بالروح* وفي الذهن *بالاستنارة*، أي *إشراق النعمة في العقل والقلب معاً*، فيتعلم الإنسان *من الله* وسط الكنيسة  التي تحيا بنفس ذات الروح عينه، روح التبني، حيث يحيا الكل حسب الدعوة  التي دُعيَّ إليها [ فاطلب إليكم أنا الأسير في الرب أن تسلكوا كما يحق  للدعوة التي دعيتم بها. بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول أناة محتملين بعضكم بعضاً *في المحبة*. مجتهدين أن تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام. جسد واحد و روح واحد كما دُعيتم أيضاً في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد. رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة. إله وأب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم. ] (أفسس 4: 1 – 6)

رائع جدا يا استاذنا 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
منتظرين باقي كنز المحبة


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يشع فيك نوره وفرحه الدائم
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## اليعازر (7 يونيو 2014)

نشكر الرب الهنا الحي على محبته لنا،
اسأله ان يباركك، ويبارك موهبتك
اذكرني في صلواتك اخي ايمن.
.


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يخليك أخي الحبيب ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 يونيو 2014)

محبة الرب يسوع كبيره جدا لنا 
ربنا ينير عيون قلوبنا
 لكى نرى عطم ومجد اعلاناته لنا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك استاذى


----------



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يشع فينا محبته
فنعبده بالروح والحق بصدق القلب آمين
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 يونيو 2014)

الطريق الصحيح لمعرفة الله هي الشركة الحقيقة معه بالصلاة وعكس اختبار هذه الشركة على علاقاتنا مع الاخرين واتباع وصايا الله بتصرفاتنا


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يشع فيكِ نوره المفرح للنفس آمين
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يوليو 2014)




----------



## aymonded (29 يوليو 2014)

النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام وفرح، ولنُصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض
​


----------

